#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Трипитака для мирянина, где найти?

## Dislavich

Здравствуйте. Я не буддист, хочу прочитать основную книгу буддизма (Трипитака). Я так понял, это не одна книжка, а сборник текстов, и предполагаю, что она (Трипитака) огромна по количеству страниц в целом. Можно, конечно, читать электронную версию, но я бы хотел найти текст в реале. Подскажите кто-нибудь, где можно раздобыть Трипитаку в реале?
 В книжных магазинах нашего города такого нет, в интернет-магазинах - не нашёл.

----------


## Топпер

> Здравствуйте. Я не буддист, хочу прочитать основную книгу буддизма (Трипитака). Я так понял, это не одна книжка, а сборник текстов, и предполагаю, что она (Трипитака) огромна по количеству страниц в целом. Можно, конечно, читать электронную версию, но я бы хотел найти текст в реале. Подскажите кто-нибудь, где можно раздобыть Трипитаку в реале?
>  В книжных магазинах нашего города такого нет, в интернет-магазинах - не нашёл.


В реале - целиком нет.
Даже Палийский Канон, в полном виде - это объём практически равный ПСС В.И. Ленина.

----------

Велеслав (17.07.2011), Дондог (17.07.2011), Маркион (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (16.07.2011)

----------


## Zom

На английском можно заказать, правда есть нюансы - во-первых, перевод очень старый (100-летней давности), а во-вторых, это будет стоить примерно 1700 долларов, не включая доставку, таможенные сборы и прочее.

----------

Велеслав (17.07.2011), Маркион (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2011)

----------


## Dislavich

Понятно, спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Ануруддха

"Типитака" (пали "ти", "тpи" + "питака", "коpзины"), или Палийский канон – это сбоpник дpевнейших текстов на языке пали, обpазующих основу учения буддизма Тхеpавады. Вместе с дpевними комментаpиями они составляют полный коpпус классических текстов Тхеpавады.

Палийский канон – обшиpнейшее собpание текстов, в пеpеводе на английский оно занимает несколько тысяч печатных стpаниц. Большая часть Канона уже опубликована на английском языке, но полностью он еще не пеpеведен. 

Типитака состоит из тpех частей:

*Виная-питака*

Сбоpник текстов, касающихся пpавил поведения в повседневной жизни Сангхи - общины бхиккху (получивших посвящение монахов) и бхиккхуни (получивших посвящение монахинь). Виная-питака далеко не огpаничивается пеpечислением пpавил, в нее также входят истоpии пpоисхождения каждого пpавила, подpобное описание того, как Будда pешал вопpос сохpанения общей гаpмонии в большой и pазноpодной духовной общине.

*Сутта питака*

Сбоpник сутp, пpиписываемых Будде и нескольким его ближайшим ученикам, содеpжащий все основные учения буддизма Тхеpавады.

*Абхидхамма питака* 

Сбоpник текстов, в котоpых основополагающие пpинципы учения, пpедставленные в Сутта питаке, пеpеpаботаны и оpганизованы в систему, котоpую можно пpименять для исследования пpиpоды ума и матеpии.



Сутта - питака

Сутта - питака, втоpой pаздел Типитаки, состоит из более чем 10 000 сутp, или тpактатов, пpочитанных Буддой и его ближайшими учениками за вpемя его 45-летней деятельности как учителя, а также многих дополнительных стихотвоpений дpугих членов Сангхи.

Эти сутpы гpуппиpуются в пять никай, или собpаний:

    1. Дигха Hикая. Раздел "длинных" тpактатов (на пали "дигха" означает "длинный") состоит из 34 сутp, включая хоpошо известную "Махасатипаттхана сутpу" ("Большой тpактат об основах осознанности"), "Саманньяпхала сутpу" ("Плоды созеpцательной жизни"), "Махапаpиниббана сутpу" (о последних днях Будды), и многие дpугие.

    2. Мадджхима Hикая. Раздел "тpактатов сpедней длины" (на пали "мадджхима" означает "сpедний"), состоит из 152 сутp pазличной длины, включая "Саббасава сутpу" ("Все поpоки"), "Чулакаммавибханга сутpу" ("Кpаткое изложение каpмы"), "Анапанасати сутpу" ("Осознанность дыхания"), "Каягатасати сутpу" ("Осознанность тела"), "Ангулимала сутpу" ("Истоpию Ангулималы"), и многие дpугие.

    3. Самъютта Hикая. Раздел "сгpуппиpованных" тpактатов (на пали "самьютта" означает гpуппу или сбоpник), состоит из 2889 сутp небольшого pазмеpа, собpанных по темам в 56 гpупп (самъютт)

    4. Ангуттаpа Hикая. "Раздел тpактатов, больших на один фактоp" (на пали "анга" – "фактоp" + "уттаpа" - "дальше", "за пpеделами"), состоит из 8777 кpатких сутp, сгpуппиpованных в 11 нипат в соответствии с количеством тех или иных моментов Дхаммы, pассматpиваемых в данной сутpе. Так, в "Эка-нипате" ("Книге единиц") находятся сутpы об одном моменте Дхаммы, в "Дука-нипате" ("Книге двоек") находятся сутpы о двух моментах Дхаpмы, и так далее.

    5. Кхуддака Hикая. "Раздел коpотких книг" (на пали "кхудда" - "меньший", "более коpоткий"), состоит из 15 книг, включая Дхаммападу, Тхеpагатху и Тхеpигатху (стихи стаpших монахов и монахинь), Сутта Hипату, джатаки и т. д.

ВИHАЯ - ПИТАКА

Виная питака, пеpвый pаздел Типитаки - это основные тексты, на котоpых постpоена монашеская община (Сангха). В Винае содеpжится и свод пpавил, котоpыми монахи и монахи должны pуководствоваться лично (Патимоккха), а также пpавила и пpоцедуpы, способствующие гаpмоничной жизни общины как единого целого.

Абхидхамма Питака

В семи книгах Абхидхамма Питаки, тpетьего pаздела Типитаки, дается необыкновенно подpобный анализ основных пpинципов, по котоpым пpоисходят психические и физические пpоцессы. В то вpемя как Сутта и Виная Питака свойственны пpактические учения о буддийском пути к Пpобуждению, Абхидхамма Питака дает философский - и почти научный - анализ основ этого пути. В философии Абхидхаммы пpивычная психофизическая вселенная (наш миp "деpевьев" и "гоp", "я" и "ты") сводится к сложной - но понятной сети безличных явлений, возникающих и исчезающих в невеpоятно быстpом темпе в каждый момент, в соответствии с четко опpеделенными законами пpиpоды.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/tipitaka.htm

----------

AlekseyE (17.07.2011), Велеслав (17.07.2011), Винд (17.07.2011), Дмитрий Зэнский (08.09.2013), Маркион (27.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Небольшое дополнение.

*Типитака тхеравадинов* — целая библиотека буддийской литературы. Это наглядно иллюстрируется изданием ее в 39 томах в Бангкоке в 1894.

*Китайская Трипитака*, основанная на канонических собраниях других буддийских школ, представляет собой еще более объемистое книжное собрание: в своей «минимальной» версии содержит 100 томов (в «максимальной» — в три раза больше) — разумеется, в расширенном понимании канонического собрания буддийских текстов, в которое включалась практически вся буддийская и не только буддийская литература.

Существует и *тибетский буддийский Канон*, который делится на две части: Ганджур/Кангьюр — собственно Трипитака и Данджур/Тангьюр — переводные и собственно тибетские неканонические философские, религиозные и литературные произведения. Китайская Трипитака (Сань цзан; Да цзан цзин) такого разделения не содержит.

----------

Joy (17.07.2011), Велеслав (17.07.2011), Винд (17.07.2011), Дондог (17.07.2011), Маркион (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Небольшая терминологическая поправка. Не существует понятия "Типитака тхеравадинов",  есть просто "Трипитака" или на пали "Типитака". На основе Трипитаки и создавалась китайская Трипитака, которая имеет уже свои названия, к примеру, "Тайсё Трипитака". 




> Первые тексты Трипитаки привозились индийскими и китайскими  миссионерами еще с I–II вв., однако долгое время целостного текста всего  палийского канона Китай получить не мог. Разумеется, различные  буддийские школы отдавали предпочтение разным текстам из Трипитаки,  считая их основными, из-за чего нередко возникали чисто догматические  споры. По сути, практически до VI в, т. е. до рождения оригинальных  китайских направлений буддизма, различие между школами определялось не  разницей в вероучении, ритуалах или формах поклонения, но лишь  превалированием того или иного трактата в их проповеди. Некоторые школы  даже именовались по названиям нескольких сутр, например, школа Саньлунь  цзун («Трех трактатов»), считавшая, что единственно достойными текстами  Трипитаки являются «Мадхьямика-карикас» (кит. «Чжун гуань лунь» – «О  срединном видении»), «Двадаша-мукхашастра» («Шиэр мэнь лунь» – «Шастра о  двенадцати вратах») и «Шата шастра» («Бай лунь» – «Шастра в ста  стихах»). Школа «трех трактатов» легла в основу одной из виднейших  чаньских школ – школы с горы Нютоу.
> 
> Но вот происходит настоящий переворот в буддизме – произведения  китайских учителей начинают добавляться к Трипитаке, становясь ее  неотъемлемой частью. Так в Трипитаку входят «Сутра Помоста Шестого  патриарха» (конкретно – ее вариант XIII в.) и «Речения Мацзу». Вероятно,  именно включение китайских текстов в индийскую Трипитаку и можно  считать настоящим прорывом в трансформации буддизма – с этого момента  китайские наставники обретают такую же, если порой не большую харизму и  благодать, чем индийские учителя.
> 
> 
>  Окончательный вид китайская Трипитака приобретает лишь в эпоху Тан,  хотя и после этого сюда добавлялись различные труды, большинство из  которых носило чаньский характер. Сегодня наиболее полным вариантом  Трипитаки считается ее 55-томное японское издание, обычно называемое  «Тайсё синсю Дайдзокё» или «Тайсё Трипитака» – «Трипитака годов Тайсё»,  т. е. составленная в период 1911–1925, прошедших под девизом правления  Тайсё – «Великое Выпрямление» и выпущенная в 1922–1933 гг. Последнее ее  издание опубликовано в Токио в 1968 г.

----------

AlekseyE (17.07.2011), Bob (19.07.2011), Joy (17.07.2011), Zom (17.07.2011), Велеслав (17.07.2011), Маркион (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2011)

----------


## AshtonC

Не помню в музее какого города (лет 15 назад было просто) видел старейшее издание, с крупным шрифтом и искусной обложкой - Ленин отдыхает. Лично моё мнение - прочитать может и успеешь, а понять...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Небольшая терминологическая поправка. Не существует понятия "Типитака тхеравадинов",  есть просто "Трипитака" или на пали "Типитака". На основе Трипитаки и создавалась китайская Трипитака, которая имеет уже свои названия, к примеру, "Тайсё Трипитака".


Термин "Типитака тхеравадинов" введён не мною, а Владимиром Шохиным, автором книги "ШКОЛЫ ИНДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ
(Период формирования IV в. до н.э. — II в. н.э.)", М.,«Восточная литература», 2004.
.
Более распространённое название Типитаки -- "палийский канон", чтоб не путать с канонами других ветвей: Махаяны и Ваджраяны.
Ведь кроме текстов, записанных на пали, существует изрядный корпус буддийских текстов, записанных на санскрите и признаваемых/почитаемых последователями всех ветвей буддизма, кроме Тхеравады. Отсюда и вполне корректный, по мне, термин: "Типитака тхеравадинов [не включающая в себя сутры и тексты, записанные на санскрите или созданные на других языках]".

----------

Joy (17.07.2011), Денис Евгеньев (17.07.2011), Дондог (17.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Возможно у данного термина есть контекст применения в рамках книги, но обобщенно связывать Типитаку исключительно с одной из ранних школ -  это ошибка.




> "Трипитака", "Типитака" ("Три корзины (закона)"), собрание буддийских текстов на языке пали, так называемый палийский канон. Ряд основных положений "Трипитака" был изложен на 1-м буддийском соборе в Раджагрихе в 5 в. до н. э., окончательную редакцию они получили на 3-м буддийском соборе в Паталипутре в 3 в. до н. э. Записана в 80 до н. э. на Цейлоне.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно у данного термина есть контекст применения в рамках книги, но обобщенно связывать Типитаку исключительно с одной из ранних школ -  это ошибка.


В таком случае следует признать ошибочным и сказанное в процитированном Вами фрагменте из статьи Дж. Буллита:



> "Типитака" (пали "ти", "тpи" + "питака", "коpзины"), или Палийский канон – это сбоpник дpевнейших текстов на языке пали, обpазующих основу учения буддизма *Тхеpавады*. Вместе с дpевними комментаpиями они составляют полный коpпус классических текстов *Тхеpавады*.

----------

Дондог (17.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

А здесь нет никакой ошибки. Типитака действительно образует основу учения буддизма Тхеравады, но это совсем не означает, что Типитака есть только в Тхераваде. Типитака была сформирована раньше чем возникла Тхеравада, поэтому она не может быть "тхеравадинской". Тхеравадинской она может быть только в контексте данной школы, в обобщенном понимании - нет.

----------

Zom (17.07.2011), Дмитрий Зэнский (08.09.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А здесь нет никакой ошибки. Типитака действительно образует основу учения буддизма Тхеравады, но это совсем не означает, что Типитака есть только в Тхераваде. Типитака была сформирована раньше чем возникла Тхеравада, поэтому она не может быть "тхеравадинской". Тхеравадинской она может быть только в контексте данной школы, в обобщенном понимании - нет.


Что касается контекста, так я сначала уточнил, в каком разделе был задан вопрос. И будь раздел тхеравадинским -- дополнять не стал бы, честно-пречестно! : )
Что касается обобщённого понимания, то Типитака образует основу всех ветвей буддизма, а не только -- как следует из процитированной статьи Буллита -- Тхеравады.
Вот, наверное, и всё?

----------

Дондог (17.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Проблема в том, что Типитака которую модифицировали или из которой взяли некоторые сутры уже не является Типитакой поэтому говорить о китайской Типитаке имеет смысл, о тхеравадинской нет (вода которую подсолили - это уже соленая вода). При этом Типитака, в смысле сборника сутр, не может быть основной для Ганджура поскольку в Ганджур попало всего 13 сутр Типитаки (всего в Типитаке около 10000 сутр).

----------

Bob (19.07.2011), Юй Кан (17.07.2011)

----------

